# Ted Williams Surf Rod



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

Anyone know anything about these rods? I got one and a box of .22lr for 25, but don''t know much about it besides its 12ft long, has carboloy guides, is a two piece rod, and was sold by Sears.


----------



## Wugitus (Oct 16, 2008)

*T Williams*

* I think Sears sold the Ted Williams brand*


----------



## Eglinhunter (Apr 1, 2012)

I have two smaller ones just like it with most of the cork handles worn off. Same rod blank as Shakespeare was selling back then. They are very well made. And will out last any new rod.


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

Any idea if it's worth enough not to chop down for a king rod?


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

MrFish49 said:


> Any idea if it's worth enough not to chop down for a king rod?


 Try contacting pompano Joe..He has unlimited resources :thumbsup: 850-516-2409


----------



## Eglinhunter (Apr 1, 2012)

I don't think they have any extra value being a Ted Williams rod. I have seen them around and even really clean like new never saw them sell for much. I always thought they should be worth more. If I wanted a good king rod and had that rod I would use it if the build price was good.


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

Also correction it's a 10 foot rod, and I think the cork handle is hollow. I've looked around and heard that the handle tends to be a hollow aluminum tube.


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

It's made for Sears by Shakespeare. It was a quality piece in it's day.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

If you decide you don't want it, please let me know. I love old stuff like that and depending in the model (action) of that rod, it might already be a great king rod without having to chop it down. Might just need a facelift. 
To answer your initial question, I don't know much about them other than what was already stated. I just know it's an old glass rod, and they're super cool to me! I picked up an old St Croix rod a few years ago at a garage sale for $3 and rebuilt it - now one of my favorite king rods.


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

I like the rod, it's just a bit heavy for my tastes. So I think it could use some balancing and thinner grip.


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

It looks like it's in really good original condition. I can't see any reason to chop a 12 ft rod down to a king rod while there are plenty of king rod candidates out there, which I have several. If you would like come by the house and see if I have anything you would want to trade.


----------

